# HID BULB



## lemeloveu (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok here is my dilema..first off..im just here to learn from you guys..I am a 25 girl da needs some help. I just got my 06 MAX SL..in april. I bought it from a guy in florida..however apparently he had an aftermarket hid kit in it. That is cleared up. I jus had to change it..but now all i have is HID one beam. I bought it with onne beam being halogen and the other being HID which is all in one bulb...so please help..is it a specific bulb taht allows it to switch back and forth because right now its only one filament


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm confused. Did you put it back to stock, or did you get new bulbs?


----------



## dee.signs (May 11, 2009)

Well your dilemma is simple. the stock bulbs in the 2005-2008 maximas all have one bulb. reguardless of it being the HID or other pricy bulb. There is no actual filament for the High bean. What it is , is a flapper thath exposes the top half of the lens, thus giving you high beam. So


----------

